

Things that I learned from Michael Stonebraker - clarkm
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/03/13/things-that-i-learned-from-michael-stonebraker/

======
chmaynard
When I try to read this blog post, I am getting a "404 Not Found" error.

